# Ferry discount codes



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Please has anyone got ferry discount codes for 

DFDS Amsterdam-Newcastle

P&O Zeebruge/Rotterdam - Hull

Please state any restrictions on date of booking or time of sailing.

Do the clubs do any meaningful discounts - I am not a Member now so it would have to be more than the subscription to make it worthwhile.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Highly unlikely you will get anything off P&O north sea.

DFDS do some 5 day deals. They are offering 10% off Esbjerg

The clubs usually get you around 5% Discount. They can play around with the system and get more sometimes. Usually by adding 1 nights camping cheque.

Trev


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Trev

Thanks. I thought it was a long-shot, especially as this would be one-way to N-E and then South through UK and Dover crossing to France.

BTW we are in transit through MAN to Andorra on 18th Jan- we are staying at the Britannia Ashley Hotel in Hale that night, with a 0400 alarm, but do you fancy a coffee on that Sat afternoon? Just a thought - would be nice to meet.

Geoff


----------

